# Team Tuna Town- A must watch video



## AQUA HUNTRESS

_Dare was dis group of six beautiful peoples,_

_Cmon down da road whea dat ol peroux sunk dat time, a tad past dat hole whea jimmy kill dem two possum. Yea we at da boat basin down da road in Venice Louisiana....so we chew da fat wit a Thebadoux and a pair a Boudrauxs, an just like dat..... we on da water. Whooooo boy dat water deep an blue and ruff....but don't you know dat captain dropped is on doe fish right now-I gaaarunnntee.......and wat you know......we com all da way back home wit da biggest fish I never seen before again in my life! Ahhhyeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Dare was some beer drinkin after dat!!!_


A poetic start to a tale well told in the following video for those of you who see the quest for fish a chivalrous endeavor. For the rest of you....................

We left out of Venice Marina at 5:30 AM. The seas were a bumpy 2-3s with the occasional 4 but the 30 ft twin V made it bareable. Twenty three miles out of the river after filling the well with live porgies we found ourselves at the Elf rig. Our first set of drifting live baits produced a double hookup in less than 5 minutes. We had that kind of action almost all day with one or two 30 to 40 minute lulls while we changed techniques. If we ever started to have the adrenaline leave our veins all we had to do was look out at the horizion and somewhere not far away there were 40-50 pound YFT destroying the surface, leaping completely out of the water. We were back before dark and not too tired to make a shushi eatin, beer drinking party happen to celebrate our victory!!! 

The video says it all.......We will be going back for the big ones!!!

The team was Jjam......Aqua Huntress.......Fishnlane.........Diverdwn.......Ozenjajer..........Banana Tom (who is now the anti banana due to his lucky quality)

http://youtu.be/3cdkSVFiOew


----------



## Kenton

Fantastic video. Looks like you all had a blast. Who was the captain?


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Mike Pittman. He was awesome!


----------



## Ocean Master

Great video, fishing, and crew..!


----------



## FishingMedic

great video


----------



## kandv2000

great video. I didnt notice you bleed any of these fish. Is it not necessery on YFT? Have never fished for them.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

It is best but not totally necessary. One thing I know for sure is never never let the meat get wet. I learned that the hard way 




kandv2000 said:


> great video. I didnt notice you bleed any of these fish. Is it not necessery on YFT? Have never fished for them.


----------



## bigrick

Any sharks? We pulled up quite a few heads last week. No need to bleed a tuna.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

who has two thumbs and jealous....ths guy:thumbup: nice catch


----------



## reel-crazzzy

Pretty water.Nice mess of footballs . Great video,:thumbup: thanks for sharing


----------



## jjam

Great job on the video Steph, we certainly put a hurting on some of dem' tunas and passed a good ol' time down de' road.

Guys / gals, if you ever have a notion to head to Venice for some tuna action,
I highly recommend Capt Eddie and his team. 

Jimmy


----------



## D3cept1on

I cant understand when a ******* tries to talk.
now i have to try and read the shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law

What the heck girl. You need to get this fixed! Glad y'all got into em.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## jjam

Murphy's Law said:


> What the heck girl. You need to get this fixed! Glad y'all got into em.
> 
> View attachment 49777
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


Murph, 

Video uploads with music will not down load to mobile phones per U-tube rules.

Nothing to fix!

Fyi

Jimmy


----------



## jjam

D3cept1on said:


> I cant understand when a ******* tries to talk.
> now i have to try and read the shit!!!!!!!!!!!


Good luck with your disability....


----------



## LoupGarou

Great Job on the video Steph! Looks like I missed one hell of time. BTW it's crazy but I didn't have any problem at all reading your post!


----------



## Ozeanjager

LoupGarou said:


> Great Job on the video Steph! Looks like I missed one hell of time. BTW it's crazy but I didn't have any problem at all reading your post!


Das on account de ones who wrote dem eloquent story , is da same one who seen da whole thing in da flesh .


----------



## Ozeanjager

bigrick said:


> Any sharks? We pulled up quite a few heads last week. No need to bleed a tuna.


Every time we had a shark pop up, he just hooked them ...letem get pissed , then break them off .... And we would've done with them for an hour or so.


----------



## submariner

entertaining video and good job by capt and crew. Not to mention fisherman and women. !!


----------



## [email protected]

all i can say i awesome........great job and awesome video ladies and gents!!


----------



## Murphy's Law

jjam said:


> Murph,
> 
> Video uploads with music will not down load to mobile phones per U-tube rules.
> 
> Nothing to fix!
> 
> Fyi
> 
> Jimmy


Yeah I no Jimmy. I was just picking at her. Sorry if it sounded any other way. Congrats again on the awesome trip.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## jjam

Thanks Murph, it was a great trip, 

I wasn't aware of the phone download til she posted and still doesn't make sense to me why it works on my pc but not mobile phones...

O' well, I'm still learning what others already know as usual.

Cheers!

Jimmy


----------



## Capteddie

Glad y'all had fun with capt mike. He's been hammering the fish for me


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Thanks again capneddie we've given your info out to quite a few people wanting to come out for some tuners :thumbup:


----------



## stringle

Hey, When did Eddie allow fighting belts to be used???:whistling:
Great job folks, thanks for sharing!:thumbup:


----------



## Ozeanjager

*cpat mike*



Capteddie said:


> Glad y'all had fun with capt mike. He's been hammering the fish for me


 That boy has a bright future as a tuna man, no matter what those other capts say about the chunk and chum method.


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket

Awesome! That got me pumped...I am heading to Venice in January to fish with Capt Eddie for some Wahoo. Can't wait!!!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

A few of us were talking about doing that very thing. Wahoo is still on my bucket list.




Lucky Pink Bucket said:


> Awesome! That got me pumped...I am heading to Venice in January to fish with Capt Eddie for some Wahoo. Can't wait!!!


----------



## bamaflinger

I really enjoyed the video, thanks for posting. Venice is where I caught my first saltwater fish, a 20 pound red snapper. Needless to say, that place has a special place in my heart. :thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom

Bump


----------



## capthoop

Wahoo are just starting to show. Eddie went 5 for 12 on them with his biggest being 81 pounds.


----------



## BananaTom

Tuna Dreaming


----------



## bcahn

Who Dat country, man I miss home! 
great video and report.


----------



## BananaTom

Getting PUMPed UP!!


----------



## KingCrab

Yall take Steph with yall because she sticks her finger in the water & they come. I bet she hooked that bigger fish & let Mr. Bulk I mean Hulk catch it.:yes: :shifty: :thumbsup: Great job Everyone including Dunderhead.:whistling: Im Kidding. Love yall !


----------



## WhyMe

Nice clip. I love tuna town.
Whyme


----------



## Ozeanjager

*Dundee head*



KingCrab said:


> Yall take Steph with yall because she sticks her finger in the water & they come. I bet she hooked that bigger fish & let Mr. Bulk I mean Hulk catch it.:yes: :shifty: :thumbsup: Great job Everyone including Dunderhead.:whistling: Im Kidding. Love yall !


I resemble that remark.
Kenny do you have any photos of the Marlin from back in the day?


----------



## Wicked rods

Awesome clip, I would love to catch some tuna. Got to get to Venice!


----------

